# What browser and OS do you use on your computer?



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

*Browser/OS*​
*What browser do you use on your computer?*

Google Chrome/Chromium4882.76%Mozilla Firefox712.07%Opera11.72%Apple Safari00.00%Microsoft Internet Explorer11.72%Maxthon00.00%Konqueror00.00%dwb11.72%

*What Operating System do you use?*

Arch Linux46.90%Debian/Ubuntu/Linux Mint1220.69%Red Hat/Fedora00.00%openSUSE00.00%Other Linux Distro00.00%Windows Vista or older35.17%Windows 72848.28%Windows 823.45%Macintosh OS X915.52%


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Just curious. Let me know if i'm missing any from the poll.

Oh yes... and if you dual boot/dual browse, select the one you use the most.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't add to the poll as I can't answer both question but I use Arch and DWB.

DWB = http://portix.bitbucket.org/dwb/


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

doug piston said:


> I can't add to the poll as I can't answer both question but I use Arch and DWB.
> 
> DWB = http://portix.bitbucket.org/dwb/


Added dwb for you... never heard of it but it looks sweet, nice lightweight idea.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

10 people have voted so far... I'm hoping I see close to all 60,000 of you vote: that would be awesome!


----------



## jbowm16 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey your missing Chromium







I use it to avoid googles tracking crapp lol, not sure how many people do but it could be fun to see if you want to add it


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

joebow1991 said:


> Hey your missing Chromium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use it too but for different reasons. It's what is in the Arch repo's and I cant be bothered to find Chrome when Chromium works just as well.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Added my vote. I guess I'm the first OSX user that was willing to admit it.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

joebow1991 said:


> Hey your missing Chromium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use it too but I marked myself down as Google Chrome anyway... good too see that there are some linux nerds out there telling me the difference... I changed it to chromium just for you.


----------



## jbowm16 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yea I added it as Google Chrome to, but yea the only difference as far as I know are the obvious UI tweaks, the auto update, and cant forget the tracking software! oh and Chromium is the original lol, but yea lets see if it makes any difference with the poles..


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Added my vote. I guess I'm the first OSX user that was willing to admit it.


I'm strictly OSX at work...at home I've been Windows based just because it was a pain in the ass to get a good CAD program on OSX until somewhat recently. my next home computer will likely be a Mac.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

To rid yourself of tracking try using duckduckgo.com instead as your search engine..


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

So far, If you total some results together you get some interesting results:
89.47% of people use a Web kit based browser
5.26% use a gecko browser
5.26% use a presto browser

26.31% of people use a linux operating system 
68.42% use windoze
5.26% are suffering on a mac

doug piston hates tracking.


----------



## mattakafred (Oct 13, 2011)

Why doesn't anyone use IE? I hear it's the best browser available.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

mattakafred said:


> Why doesn't anyone use IE? I hear it's the best browser available.


lol


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ubuntu 12.04 dual boot with Windows 7. I voted for Ubuntu because I use it most. I just recently made the switch to Ubuntu. I love Linux Mint though and will probably end up making that my home OS. I have to have Windows installed because I repair phones for a living and iTunes does not play well enough with PlayOnLinux to abandon Windows all together as well as some other programs. I also use Chrome as my main browser in either OS.

PS. It's kinda funny that people are saying they use Chromium for privacy from Google on an Android forum. Google is tracking you on your phone too! Better get an iPhone lol!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

housry23 said:


> PS. It's kinda funny that people are saying they use Chromium for privacy from Google on an Android forum. Google is tracking you on your phone too! Better get an iPhone lol!


It's more about limiting the amount of tracking versus giving them everything. It's kind of fallacy (Ad hominem I believe) to say, "Well, you give someone part of your information, so therefore, you should just give them everything including your DNA or you are just being silly and hypocritical." I'm an Opera user though so not speaking as a Chromium user. However, going into this argument much further will probably just go down an infinite rabbit hole and not get very far on either side of the argument.

I coincidentally use Opera because it's better at privacy overall. It's the best browser to me, but I certainly don't recommend it to everyone as it's kind of overwhelming to many users in terms of features it comes with by default. However, Opera, Firefox and Chrome have all sort of merged their UIs into being nearly the same now, so it's not as hard to figure out the browser's basics anymore.

1) I can have it set to keep javascript off on certain sites by default. Like the sites that take 10 years to load because their web monkey couldn't figure out how to use wordpress plugins correctly (or compress javascript).
2) Turn off all flash and other plugins without needing an addon for the browser (flashblock in most browsers also allows leakage as flash turns on for a split second before the addon turns it off).
3) I can have cookies delete from all sites when the browser closes except ones I whitelist (like banks).
4) Turn off third party cookies
5) Easily add user css and javascript without needing an addon to do it.
6) Privacy tabs open in the same browser window as the rest of your tabs.
7) Turn off referrers for all sites or ones you choose built in.

Most of those settings can be set for all sites or just ones you choose as well. I keep copies of Firefox and Chromium on my PC as well, but I just use Opera the most.

As far as I know, Chromium doesn't or did not last I knew, stop all of the tracking Google does with their desktop browser (things like your user agent can also give you away based on the uniqueness of the signature). http://code.google.c...tail?id=117432. Chromium also does not let you disable third party cookies by default.


----------



## jbowm16 (Dec 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> It's more about limiting the amount of tracking versus giving them everything. I'm an Opera user though so not speaking as a Chromium user. However, going into this argument much further will probably just go down an infinite rabbit hole and not get very far on either side of the argument.
> 
> As far as I know, Chromium doesn't or did not last I knew, stop all of the tracking Google does with their desktop browser (things like your user agent can also give you away based on the uniqueness of the signature). http://code.google.c...tail?id=117432. Chromium also does not let you disable third party cookies by default.


True, but Google Chrome has built in tracking software, and that was my point and yarly you are right lol... you cant stop them completely but you can limit them especially with downloading software containing tracking shizz


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

joebow1991 said:


> True, but Google Chrome has built in tracking software, and that was my point and yarly you are right lol... you cant stop them completely but you can limit them especially with downloading software containing tracking shizz


You can also fork chromium and mod whatever you don't like about it too 

That would eliminate any of the things that the core developers refuse to budge on which is nice that it's always there to do if one wants.

That's my plan eventually when Opera finally does too much that I don't like and pisses me off, lol. Fork Chromium and port most of Opera's more useful features to it.


----------



## jbowm16 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yea I used to like opera as well but, but the newer versions just don't appeal to me the same but all is good since Chromium is here to save the dayy. But hey what features are you thinking of porting?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If I ever did (it's a thing another opera user/developer friend and I bring up at times), I'd want pretty much the list of things I mentioned in my post before last + native mouse gestures (the plugins for chrome for that are just not as good), a speed dial that lets you choose your sites instead of the automatic one, saved user sessions, opera notes, recycle bin for tabs, tab groupings for similar tabs. Probably a few other things I take for granted I cant name, but that's just a shortlist of things I would miss or find addons not being quite as good as having them done in native code.

I think chromium is a good base for a browser (and the separate processes for tabs is a step in the right direction), it justs misses too much I'd have to deal with by using clunky addons by users that may or may not know how to code them properly or always update them.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

tripple-booting Windoze because Skyrim, Ubuntu because I'm lazy sometimes, and I'm in Arch right now that I've pretty much built from the ground up...


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

OS: Arch Linux x86_64
Browser: eLinks, Chromium

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iammodo (Apr 9, 2012)

Os: win8
Win7
Ubuntu
Browser always chrome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

pacman -R lynx

apt-get install lynx.

Enjoy.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

telnet insert-url-here 80
GET / HTTP/1.1

hit enter twice

parse through result


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> So far, If you total some results together you get some interesting results:
> 89.47% of people use a Web kit based browser
> 5.26% use a gecko browser
> 5.26% use a presto browser
> ...


you could also look at it as ~43% use a unix based system. OSX isn't that bad


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

TRE_588 said:


> you could also look at it as ~43% use a unix based system. OSX isn't that bad


Did you mean ~33%? ;-)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Did you mean ~33%? ;-)


Since OSX is based on BSD Unix, he means 43%


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Since OSX is based on BSD Unix, he means 43%


But isn't 26.31% (of Linux) + 5.26% (mac) ~33, not 43? I know it's been a minute since I've been in school, but I should be able to do simple arithmetic.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not sure where you got 5.2%



> Macintosh OS X (4 votes [10.53%])


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> I'm not sure where you got 5.2%


Oh, I'm on Tapatalk and can't see the polls. I was referencing the post TRE quoted which had the stats I said. It all becomes clear now.

And while I'm here, and to be at least a little on topic, I use Linux with Chromium.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ahhh okay. carry on


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

doug piston said:


> pacman -R lynx
> 
> apt-get install lynx.
> 
> Enjoy.


I think you mean pacman -S lynx or pacman -Sy lynx
R = remove
Lynx is a nice browser I just prefer ELinks when I -dump
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

doug piston said:


> I can't add to the poll as I can't answer both question but I use Arch and DWB.
> 
> DWB = http://portix.bitbucket.org/dwb/


DWB is a very nice browser more so if you love vi/vim which I do. I use vim daily.
-retracks odd rendering statement.-
The dev is extremely nice also.

Whooops. It was UZBL browser that would render pages odd.
Both browsers very similar with their own added unique extras.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> I think you mean pacman -S lynx or pacman -Sy lynx
> R = remove
> Lynx is a nice browser I just prefer ELinks when I -dump
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ya caught me. I'm Jack's unbelievable disappointment. I haven't install a new package in a very long time.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I dual boot Lubuntu (Since its Ubuntu based, I voted on that in the poll) and Win7. Win7 is only there for Skyrim since it runs like a slideshow under wine.

As for browser, I use Chrome. Although I want to like Opera and its turbo feature, I find its page rendering speed to be quite terrible compared to Chrome.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> I dual boot Lubuntu (Since its Ubuntu based, I voted on that in the poll) and Win7. Win7 is only there for Skyrim since it runs like a slideshow under wine.
> 
> As for browser, I use Chrome. Although I want to like Opera and its turbo feature, I find its page rendering speed to be quite terrible compared to Chrome.


Opera 12 in beta uses GPU rendering. I never had a problem with page rendering though in either KDE or Windows versus chromium. I do a lot of tweaks to opera though like putting the cache and such on a ram drive and disabling stuff I don't need in it + ad blocking with hosts and those make a big difference.


----------



## dmeadows013 (Sep 7, 2011)

Mac book Pro with Lion for school. I refuse to use a non Unix based os. Use chrome for the browser and FF when chrome is pissing me off

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammodo (Apr 9, 2012)

dmeadows013 said:


> Mac book Pro with Lion for school. I refuse to use a non Unix based os. Use chrome for the browser and FF when chrome is pissing me off
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Don't think many users count osx as a Unix machine. Its more like that annoying cousin who someone always invites round.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

iammodo said:


> Don't think many users count osx as a Unix machine. Its more like that annoying cousin who someone always invites round.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


They might not think it counts, but it is based off of NeXTSTEP, which was based off the Mach UNIX kernel (a drop in replacement for the BSD kernel).

The OSX kernel is also opensource (the darwin kernel).

There's also this http://www.puredarwin.org/


> Darwin is the Open Source operating system from Apple that forms the basis for Mac OS X, and PureDarwin is a community project to make Darwin more usable (some people think of it as the informal successor to OpenDarwin).
> 
> One current goal of this project is to provide a useful bootable ISO of Darwin 10.x and Darwin 9.x.
> Another goal of this project is to provide additional documentation. More...


Not to mention that OSX is also fully POSIX compliant.

Technically Linux is not fully POSIX compliant, mainly because it doesn't want to pay the $$ for it.

http://en.wikipedia....x_Standard_Base

http://www.debian.or...-compat.en.html



> Linux is intended to adhere to POSIX.1, but the POSIX standards cost real money and the POSIX.1 (and FIPS 151-2) certification is quite expensive; this made it more difficult for the Linux developers to work on complete POSIX conformance


Basically Linux not being 100% POSIX compliant is just nitpicking.

Windows however, is far far from POSIX compliant and only meets it with Windows Services for UNIX and somewhat with tools like Cygwin. Windows NT and 2000 actually this layer built into them that was POSIX compliant by default. Since XP, you have to install it separately. However, I would rather use Cygwin than that if I'm using Windows for whatever development reason.

Personally, I can't stand the GUI for OSX and it seems to get worse with each iteration (as far as dumbing it down more [though windows has this issue lately as well]), so it's not the OS for me.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> DWB is a very nice browser more so if you love vi/vim which I do. I use vim daily.


I recently removed nano and went full gVim. Single greatest package ever. Have it setup with nerdtree, git, supertab and eclim not sure how I survived before it.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Opera also. I ise it as my main Browser. And I tripleboot Ubuntu 12.04, Windows 7 & Windows 8

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Mint12 and Chromium

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Dual boot windows 7 and 8. Chrome. I like chrome. Well, until there is a shockwave plugin.









What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Just tried Opera today. I didn't really like it that much except it used less ram than chrome did. The only complaint I have about chrome is it's ram usage and lack of integration with gtk3+.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Necro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Necro.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


wut?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Just tried Opera today. I didn't really like it that much except it used less ram than chrome did. The only complaint I have about chrome is it's ram usage and lack of integration with gtk3+.


opera is only really useful if you learn all the power user features . Otherwise, it's mostly like chrome UI wise with a speed dial you manually set pages .


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dual boot windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 both have plus and minus I use chrome on win7 and Firefox on Ubuntu.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I'm a huge fan of Opera also. I ise it as my main Browser. And I tripleboot Ubuntu 12.04, Windows 7 & Windows 8
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I want to give win 8 a try how do you triple boot your set up?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably install windows 7 first, then windows 8 and then linux. That's how it was done any previous version of Windows.


----------

